# Arborist Workshop w/ CEUs!- Asheville, NC



## appalachianarbo (May 14, 2008)

Professional Workshop - Open To The Public

“Maintaining Trees, Landscapes and Healthy Soils”
Hosted by Appalachian Arborists

Saturday, May 31st, 2008
9:00 am to 3:00 pm

Under the big white tent at:
Riverside Business Park
2000 Riverside Dr.
Asheville, North Carolina 28804

Workshop topics 

1. Trees and Turf “Why can’t we be friends?”
2. “Stress management” in the urban landscape
3. Micro-injection systems
4. Effective use of organics in the landscape
5. Proper pH management & how it affects nutrient/pesticide uptake

Speakers include: Roger Webb (Tree Tech), Ron Danise (Southern Organics and Supply), Frank Dean (LidoChem), Robin E. Ross (AmegA Sciences)

Cost
Only $20.00 per person; including lunch catered by Urban Burrito!

Please send payments payable to:
Appalachian Arborists
2000 Riverside Dr., Suite 23
Asheville, NC 28804
We accept most major credit cards

Reserve your spot today! Call 828-225-2985

Payment must be received NO LATER THAN May 28, 2008 to ensure that we order enough food.

CEU’S
ISA Certified Arborist: 5.0
NC Pesticide Applicator or Dealer: 1.5


----------

